# General Business Category > Technology Forum > [Question] Virus Protection Software

## AmithS

Hi Guys & Gals,

I have been using Standard Banks Mcafee free software for years now.  This morning when logging on to my standard bank internet banking account I received a message that as off 1 July 2011 they will no more support this software and no updates etc... will be received!

Can anyone recommend a good cost effective virus protection software solution? It will be for my home\work laptop!

Thanks,

----------


## Martinco

Have been using Zone Alarm for years and seems to be ok.  Not free though ! ( It piggybacks on Kaspersky )

----------


## KimH

I use Microsoft Security Essentials - it's 100% free and to date I have not had any issues.  See www.microsoft.com/security_essentials for more info.

----------


## Chrisjan B

Microsoft Security Essentials as above or Avast (free version) http://www.avast.com/index
Remember to check if your Windows Firewall is enabled.

----------


## rfnel

I use the free edition of AVG.  Works like a charm.

http://free.avg.com/za-en/homepage

----------

tec0 (23-Jun-11)

----------


## Martinco

> Microsoft Security Essentials as above or Avast (free version) http://www.avast.com/index
> Remember to check if your Windows Firewall is enabled.


Avast has dropped me on several occasions with viri slipping through

----------


## AmithS

Thanks for the info guys, will check them out  :Smile:

----------


## AndyD

Try using Sandboxie for web browsing and email.

----------


## Chrisjan B

> Avast has dropped me on several occasions with viri slipping through


Keep in mind that most antivirus software may not detect the latest "scareware or blackmail ware" where the program pose as a antivirus or recovery utility and gives lot's of false messages or hoax errors. That is detected by spyware programs like MalwareBytes Antimalware

----------


## AmithS

AndyD, I had a quick look at Sandboxie, it looks like a similar concept that google chrome works on?

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

I use Eset NOD32.
Cost R385 a year. Simple effecient

----------


## AndyD

> AndyD, I had a quick look at Sandboxie, it looks like a similar concept that google chrome works on?


It probably is, I see several of the browsers are incorporating sandboxes recently but with sandboxie you can also sandbox your e-mail client and when you right click on any program or application there's an option to 'run sandboxed'. I've used it for years, it's stable, small, convenient and bullet proof. I'd go so far to say that if it's used hand in hand with a little knowledge and some common sense and a firewall, you can dump your other AV products and enjoy a pc that runs three times quicker  :Smile:

----------


## irneb

Actually Avast! already has such as well. You can set any program to run inside its sandbox. Actually the usual is that any program installed new will pop-up at 1st run with a message to ask if you want it to run in sandbox mode or not, for this one time or for future as well.

----------


## AmithS

Hello All,

I wanted to find out, does a program like AVG anti virus free edition, scan for malware or should I use a malware program as well?

& if I need to use a malware program, what is a good program to use!

Thanks,

----------


## IanF

I use Malwarebytes Anti-Malware Free It has never found anything but gives me peace of mind.

----------


## AndyD

Avg free version protects against malware and virus. It will perform the usual scans and has real time heueristic protection built in.

----------


## bjsteyn

I used AVG Free for a long time and then switch to AVAST Free about 4 years back, can't remember why I switched. I also run IObit Malware Fighter as most free antivirus don't really protect against malware ( trojans and spyware ) . Haven't had a virus for years. IObits software is top notch and I use IObit Advanced Systemcare Free on my PC and on any PC that I fix. I is just awesome for keeping your PC in top notch. Its the first program I install after my antivirus when I reformat my PC. Which I haven't really had to do for along time, because of Advanced Systemcare
.

----------


## twinscythe12332

I use Avast for its web shield and realtime scanning. It has something like a 89% discovery rate as opposed to AVG which has around a 93%, but it uses a heck of a lot less resources.
The best antivirus is simply following good practices. Don't go to sites that you don't trust(avast web rep is good for spotting the dangerous ones quickly), don't use devices or discs that you can even begin to call into question.

----------


## AndyD

> The best antivirus is simply following good practices.


This is true, it doesn't matter what AV you run there's no substitute for good practices and common sense. If you ever feel the urge to do something you shouldn't then use Sandboxie.

----------


## wynn

I went from AVG to Avast about two years ago because I found AVG used too much memory and slowed everything else down.

----------


## Who is John Galt?

I have been using Avast for about three years and have not suffered any virus or spyware problems that I am aware of. I also bank at Standard Bank and no problems there either using Avast.
Can be downloaded from www.avast.com

----------


## Mike C

Hi Singhms,

I have used AVG free on four other computers, as well as my own, and have found it to be very effective.  A few months back, like Wynn, I found that it was slowing my computer down and I was having a problem with the updates, so I changed to Avast!

I have it on both my workstation and Laptop and have also found it to be very effective.  

I would recommend both of them - with Avast gaining the edge.

----------


## AmithS

Thanks for all the info guys, I also experience my pc slowing down alot with AVG especially when updating.  So I think I am going to give Avast a try!

Thanks,

----------


## Citizen X

I had a similiar problem! I resolved to buy Norton 2011. They had a special at Game early last year. This is the best anti virus, I've ever had!

----------


## Kimanne

I use Eset. It works like a charm. My company is on Eset as well. You have to pay for it.

----------


## Dave A

We have some machines on AVG, some on Avast! and some on Nortons. Of all of them, the machines on AVG seem to give the most trouble (AVG has become a resource hog).

Nortons used to be *the* resource hog, but does seem to have improved substantially of late.

----------


## vieome

I am using a free antivirus from china http://www.rising-global.com/ this is one of the best I find, and has a handy tool to stop infection from flash drives. But I also have installed a portable antivirus on my flash drive, very handy if installed anti-virus gives a problem http://portableapps.com/apps/security/clamwin_portable . All my home systems are dual boot with windows xp and puppy linux, I usually use linux for my internet travels.  The brilliance of puppy linux OS is that you dont even have to install, you can boot off a cd-rom.

----------


## Rod

> Microsoft Security Essentials as above or Avast (free version) http://www.avast.com/index
> Remember to check if your Windows Firewall is enabled.


I agree. Avast is very good.

----------


## popayetwo

AVG? Don't forget to do DAILY downloads in order to keep up to date. (It's easy to forget to do this).
On the other hand, AVAST home edition is not only free but updates automatically every FOUR hours.
And it catches all sorts of malware. Even catches them inside a zipped file.
I have been using it for years and am a very happy camper.

----------


## rosa bester

> I use Microsoft Security Essentials - it's 100% free and to date I have not had any issues.  See www.microsoft.com/security_essentials for more info.


i do too and have no problems with microsoft it works great

----------


## stevefridel

As my point of view Avira anti-virus is best anti-virus for securing your computer.I always use this anti-virus its scan the computer and fix the virus its also work very fast and easy. This anti-virus software is also available in  trial version.

----------


## Tim the Techxpert

Hi there. 
I have used AVAST for many years on all the computers in my home environment. Updates come through fine. It has detected viruses and dealt with them effectively. 
Interface is easy to use and scanning is as fast as any of the other anti-virus software.
Microsoft Security Essentials is in use on work PC and it is also working fine and it gets used a lot as I often recveive data from clients.

----------


## HopeOnline

Yes, Microsoft Essentials is pretty good. Another thing to look out for is internet banking fraud etc. Check out this article: http://www.hopeonline.co.za/sim-card...nline-banking/ . Trusteer offers a free browser plug-in called*Rapport*that targets man-in-the-browser attacks.

----------

